# Porto Alegre - Brazil >>



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

1






















































2














2b
O campo de golfe do Country Club, que fica ao lado do shopping e emprestou o nome a ele
















3












4








Gilberto Simon





5








Gilberto Simon







6














______________________________________________________





*Barra*





6b

Ainda em construção
















8

Varandas dos restaurantes com vista panorâmica para o Guaíba
( e um colorado :lol: )















9








Restaurante 




10








Gerson
Os fundos de um hipermercado anexado ao Barra. Horrível.






11







Gilberto Simon








12







Gilberto Simon









13
















15















16


















_________________________________________________




*Praia de Belas*




18














Torre do shopping
19








Gerson





20








Gerson





21













22













23












24












25












26















27







Gilberto Simon



28







Gilberto Simon





29







Gilberto Simon




30







Eduhaus




31







Eduhaus


____________________________________________________





*Iguatemi*




32











34












35














37












38












39












40














O famoso relógio dágua do Iguatemi
41













__________________________________________________






*Shopping Moinhos*



42












42b












43








Sobre o Shopping Moinhos, piscina do Sheraton




43b
Vista do Moinhos













43c












44













46











47












___________________________________________________




*Bourbom Assis Brasil*



47b









Essa foto não condiz com ele, que é muito grande. Mas carece de fotos...





______________________________________________




*Bourbon Ipiranga*



48













___________________________________________________





*Shopping Total*, feito aproveitando o prédio da antiga *Cervejaria Brahma*




49













50












51



























2.Rua Mostardeiro, vendo-se ao fundo o MERCURE APARTMENTS MANHATTAN









3. *MERCURE APARTMENTS MANHATTAN*









4. Ele de novo









5.Uma mansão do início do século XX, com um edifício empresarial atrás









6. *5ª Avenida Center*, centro empresarial da década de 80, com minishopping com 50 lojas









7. Ainda Rua Mostardeiro









8.









9. Sequência de 3 empresariais, o do meio, com vidros azuis, um *Triple A*









10. De novo









11. Eles de novo









12.Uma visão de cima da região









13. Uma visão de cima 2








14. Uma visão de cima 3








15. Rua Florêncio Ygartua, com suas *galerias Classe A*








16.








17. Rua 24 de Outubro








18. Alguns prédios, entrando pela Rua Hilário Ribeiro








19. Rua Hilário Ribeiro








20. Rua 24 de Outubro novamente, tendo à esquerda a *Galeria Champs Elysee*








21. Agora, alguns prédios residenciais:








22.








23.








24.




































Photos: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1083195


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Porto Alegre looks like a very fine city.


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

Wonderful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice panoramic photos of Porto Alegre kay: thanks


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

I think that is the most beautiful city from brasil


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm mineiro, I hate gaucho's jokes and I love Porto Alegre!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Lovely city. It has a real nice charm about it.


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Good job.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice photos of this southern brazilian city!


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Why all the freakin' shopping mall pics?? I mean, frankly! hno:

Besides that, beautiful photos. Porto Alegre is surely a top brazilian metropolis kay:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Tem um ar de decadente no centro,mas os bairros residencias parecem serem bons

good pics and threadh!kay:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great pics of Porto Alegre, very nice. Regards.*


----------



## MikeVonJ (Oct 3, 2009)

*You could have used pics of another places instead of using shopping mall ones, but the thread is good anyway...*


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Obviously you have a thing about Shopping Malls and although Porto Alegre is not exactly blessed with wonderful architecture there is more to the city than these otherwise very good photos would suggest. The old downtown area still retains some very fine buildings from the past which maybe you could show on this thread.


----------

